
What Programming Languages Are Used Most on Weekends? - d0mine
http://stackoverflow.blog/2017/02/What-Programming-Languages-Weekends/
======
joelx
One fascinating point is that one of the most heavily searched keywords by two
orders of magnitude, and that favors the weekend is PHP.

